# Amp install help



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Use your volt meter and touch the contacts on the amp with the wires hooked up. Do you read voltage? If so and the amp isn't on next take a 4 inch piece of wire and touch the power cable and turn on lead. Does the amp turn on now?


----------



## CruzeSV650 (May 23, 2011)

You could also have a bad ground. Measure the resistance between your ground wire and the ground of one of the CLA's it should read minimal resistance (less than 5ohms). And as Eric said measure the power once your are connected to the amp and it should read 13.8V with the car running. Are you directly to the battery with your positive wire?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

along with everything all the others guys said...measure your voltage from your remote wire(turn on) with the car on...if your not getting voltage there this would be why it isn't turning on...also as long as your getting above 11 volts from the battery it should be fine because most cars only put out around 11.8 volts from the battery...


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i have 2 amps and they both work fine. sounds like a bad ground problem to me.


----------

